# Minecraft.



## Xeans (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope. Not a 'which servers have the bestest yiffy-scritchy' thread.

Instead, I'm wondering what the minecrafters amongst our noble fuzzy ranks enjoy in the game. Why do you play? To build a massive golden phallic symbol? To explore the rare geometry glitch floating dirt islands of the north? Do you prefer the social multiplayer aspect (or cluster-frak of pvp servers) Or the tranquility and isolation of single play?

And, if you can, tell a story of your best experience in minecraft.


----------



## ImNotHere (Sep 6, 2011)

Well it's still fresh in my mind since I played not an hour ago, but I think the thing I most enjoy about Minecraft is how I can play for hours. Alone. And still be as entertained as if I had a group of friends to play with. Meeting goals, accomplishing things I set out to do when I first created the world...it's a good feeling to get something done that needs doing, even in a virtual world. This afternoon, I struck diamond. I then proceeded to make a diamond pick and shovel and re-roofed my house and added a second story. Even the little things like chopping down 4 stacks worth of trees make you think, "Now I can get shit DONE."


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 6, 2011)

I actually just got the game yesterday, but I love it. So far I've only done solo on peaceful mode. I love exploring the areas surrounding my houses and building new structures. I think I'll expand my houses next. Then I'll try playing with enemies. Multiplayer too. The best moment I've had so far was the first time it started raining. I was so amazed; it really showed how in-depth the universe of the game is. Also, today was the first time I struck lapis lazuli and redstone. It was great to see ore of a new color.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 6, 2011)

I used to play online, until my underground base and subway system was raided by a band of roguish vandals.

Nowadays I spend most of my time in single player building bunkers n' shit. 

My best moment was making that subway system ;_;


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

That feel when you will never be autistic enough to make those amazing structures you see in minebot.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2011)

I like joining random server's and writing YIFF in big letters in the sky. :<


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I like joining random server's and writing YIFF in big letters in the sky. :<



Pfft. Casual.

Come back when you start making giant swastika cubes like me.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Pfft. Casual.
> 
> Come back when you start making giant swastika cubes like me.


WHAT
THATS YOU?
I SAW A SWASTIKA CUBE A LONG TIME AGO

me? uhmm i like playing with my friend Shins, and I make him do everything for me
I insist on building wood-only houses that almost always catch on fire or get burned or have lava dumped on them 
uhmmm i like having 30 wolves [thats what i spend the majority of my time doing in multiplayer]
annnddd I like hiding on pillars at night because im scared of hostile mobs


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the SMP server I'm a mod on. My greatest work so far is a massive stone statue in Kit's likeness (Uber-Kit), but my current project, a nine-floor fortress called Castle Fuchsenstein, will be even better upon completion.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2011)

When I play MC, I like playing in a close-knit group. I hate the public games and such...

I don't like doing big artistic structures or anything like that, but I like exploring and working as a group to build our town.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 7, 2011)

Team up and make a hypercube (tesseract)


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 7, 2011)

:> crowning achievement in minecraft accidentally not get laid because i got to damn sucked into the game building an awesome tree fort >.>


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> WHAT
> THATS YOU?
> I SAW A SWASTIKA CUBE A LONG TIME AGO



No, it was not.

... unless you mean in classic... then possibly.

If you saw some jackass turning everything red and black... then that's even more likely.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 7, 2011)

another minecraft thread?
...
there is no good in this world.....


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

The actual discussion threads always necro.


----------



## Zasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying to construct a parthanon. Started twice, got half way but never managed to finish due to either server resets or lack of time during the summer. Sigh. >:


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2011)

OH FUCK I FORGOT THIS THREAD EXISTED.

Renamed my original map back to 'World 1'.
Three worlds so far. One pre-1.8, one island map, one swamp map.

I LIKE THIS.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 18, 2011)

Try the 1.8 seed 'herpadong'

Tis a good seed =3


----------



## T j k (Sep 18, 2011)

First time I ever played I started next to a lake shaped like a dong.

The best thing that ever happened to be in MineCraft is being in a cave, a creeper blowing up near me, and revealing a cave with a large abundance of lapis, gold, and diamonds. If it weren't for that creeper I wouldn't have found that cave. ^.^ I haven't gotten into much of the adventure update, yet. Creative is just too appealing. Especially with the TNT.

EDIT: I checked out the Herpadong seed, and found a pretty hill. I tried to make a 3D gif. It didn't work out too well, but it worked out sorta nice.

http://i.imgur.com/jwajV.gif


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 18, 2011)

Today I started building an awesome underwater glass dome building. There's a hallway/tunnel leading from the shore to the entrance. I'm not sure what I'll put inside it. It'll either be one large circular room or I'll divide it into smaller ones.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 18, 2011)

T j k said:


> http://i.imgur.com/jwajV.gif



WHOAOAOAOAOAOAOA EARTHQUAKE


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

My bro got addicted to Minecraft a couple of days ago.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

>first minecraft 1.8 seed
>type 'heliophobic'
>spawn on cool island
>turns out better than those survival island maps


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 20, 2011)

Never gave two shits about the game myself.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't even give one..


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been wanting to make an enormous castle inspired by the level designs from the Castlevania games. Needless to say, I not close to being done. This later changed to me wanting to create an entire fantasy world, not jst with a castle, but with many structures, too. I may have to wait till 1.9 or even the full release to create what I am thinking. As of now, I explore. I've been playing since before the Halloween Update, and I've stuck with it (my God, I've probably put upwards of 300 hours into this game).


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I've been wanting to make an enormous castle inspired by the level designs from the Castlevania games. Needless to say, I not close to being done. This later changed to me wanting to create an entire fantasy world, not jst with a castle, but with many structures, too. I may have to wait till 1.9 or even the full release to create what I am thinking. As of now, I explore. I've been playing since before the Halloween Update, and I've stuck with it (my God, I've probably put upwards of 300 hours into this game).



How are you going to implement the flying Medusa heads?


----------



## T j k (Sep 20, 2011)

Dispensers and a texturepack that turns an item into a medusa head, of course :3


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2011)

T j k said:


> Dispensers and a texturepack that turns an item into a medusa head, of course :3



Cue surge of murderous rage among classic Castlevania gamers everywhere


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Never gave two shits about the game myself.



That is an excellent point, kind sir. If I may present a rebuttal?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2011)

>make tower
>realize it looks like a dick

*FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK*


----------



## T j k (Sep 28, 2011)

By that logic all towers look like dicks. Also, all the trees.


----------



## Perception (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, the main reason i play is mainly to grief, cause i love people gettin mad over pixels, even though im not normaly that much of a troll...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 28, 2011)

Griefing makes me sad : (


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2011)

Castle Fuchsenstein is nearly complete! I need only to finish the iron saferoom at the top floor, and maybe make some cosmetic changes.


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished my big underwater glass dome, but now I just keep adding to it. It turns out there's a cave system right under it, so inside I have something like a well leading down to a tall cavern with different caves leading off from it. At the bottom I put a portal to the nether where I'll continue making buildings. Maybe I'll get some pics of it.


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

I have never played Minecraft but there is this guy I know from college that plays it, he put 5 layers of TnT on a mountain and lit the tnt... dear god there was just this huge crater where the mountain stood!  I convinced him to built an entire island made out of tnt.  I would play the game myself but I fear I won't be leaving my room ever again and then Skyrim will come out... and I still would probably never leave my room.  @_@


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 30, 2011)

i play on the server mc.shadowraze.net:25565


if any of you tools come and try to fuck w/ me I will turn PVP off and shoot your ass with arrows so help me god

I hate pvpers


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

That feel when you can't find one decent pirate server.



Vega said:


> I would play the game myself but I fear I won't be leaving my room ever again and then Skyrim will come out... and I still would probably never leave my room.  @_@



You're a smart man.
Dear god, I wish I expected minecraft to be soul-sucking before I tried it out.
HELP USSSSSSSSssss


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep reading.



Spoiler: truly the greatest addition to minecraft in existence.











Source.


----------



## T j k (Oct 2, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Well, the main reason i play is mainly to grief, cause i love people gettin mad over pixels, even though im not normaly that much of a troll...


It's not the pixels, it's the time you spent making a building. It's just as bad to finish a drawing only to come back and someone spilled coffee over it. ):

Also, oh my god, that mod looks amazing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Keep reading.
> 
> Source.



This is what I've always wanted.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This is what I've always wanted.



We all know that feel bro.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been working on a underwater mega-city, just one of the glass domes takes two minutes just to get from one end to the other.
This is going to take me forever 0.o


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 3, 2011)

plain and simple (its fun!) if you want a detailed explanation "it lets you be creative and basiclly express yourself"


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2011)

...Fuck I just noticed all my biomes look like cupcakes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr PyroCopter said:


> plain and simple (its fun!) if you want a detailed explanation "it lets you experience autism, as if you really had it"



ftfy


----------



## T j k (Oct 4, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Fuck I just noticed all my biomes look like cupcakes.


How is this a negative thing?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2011)

I built a submarine today. You should check it out; it's long and hard and full of seamen.
Here's the server: http://www.draconicus.com/minecraft


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> ftfy



Only applies to those of you who don't already have it.

FML


----------

